# Commande terminal équivalente à "Send to space #"



## numsix (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Savez vous s'il existe une commande Terminal équivalente à un "Send to space (numéro du space)". En fait je voudrais, à partir du terminal lancer une appli sur un space spécifique. Si quelqu'un a une idée, ...

Merci d'avance, 

\S


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2011)

En admettant que ça existe, il faudrait déjà savoir quel système tu utilises et, surtout, quelle couche graphique (GNOME, KDE, XFCE etc.) et pour celle-ci, quel gestionnaire de fenêtre.

Après une petite recherche, on voit que l'on peut déplacer aisément une fenêtre avec la commande _wmctrl_ (je viens de la tester avec succès avec XUbuntu) mais au moment du lancement, ça ne semble pas si évident.


----------



## numsix (9 Mai 2011)

Au temps pour moi ! Je suis sur mac. J'ai effectivement utilisé wmctrl sous ubuntu, mais j'aimerais savoir si on peut faire ce genre de choses sous mac. 

Merci encore


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2011)

Là, c'est nettement moins facile à trouver... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est possible avec l'aide d'un script *AppleScript*.
Voici le script AppleScript :

```
on run {tApp, nbr}
	set x to ((POSIX file tApp) as string) as alias
	set tID to bundle identifier of (info for x without size)
	set x to (run script "{|" & tID & "|: " & nbr & "}")
	tell application "System Events" to tell spaces preferences of expose preferences to set application bindings to x & application bindings
end run
```

Voici la syntaxe dans le Terminal
osascript /chemin_Du_Script_AppleScript /chemin_De_l'application numéro_Du_Space

Exemple : 
	
	



```
osascript ~/Library/Scripts/AppToSpaceX.scpt "/Applications/TextEdit.app" 4
```
L'application *TextEdit* est ajouté dans le Space 4


----------



## numsix (10 Mai 2011)

Mac Jac, je n'ai qu'une chose à dire, Merci beaucoup, t'es un chef !!!


----------

